

You Are Not the Average Smartphone Consumer - swilliams
http://blog.yafla.com/You_Are_Not_the_Average_Smartphone_Consumer/

======
joebadmo
What is it about issues like this that cause people (who generally have little
direct financial stake) to take sides so heatedly and emotionally? It's
bizarre, isn't it?

I know I at least always have a hard time deciding between top competing
products. I anguished over the decision between iPhone and Android, but it was
because of the different features represented, not any cultural thing. And I
still readily recommend the iPhone to most people.

Is it pure tribalism? I heard John Siracusa talk at length in one of the early
episodes of the Hypercritical podcast about Mac people having a sort of
complex after watching the platform that they saw as clearly superior get
crushed by Microsoft. But I see this manifest on both sides, and the emotional
investment just seems really outlandish and disproportionate.

~~~
swilliams
It reminds me of the great lengths people will go to defend the honor of their
favorite sports team.

Once people put their identity into something, they'll do and say crazy things
to strengthen that.

